# The Female Fear(Of Men)



## Ser Prize (Jan 17, 2022)

It seems to me that the sexes of today are in quite a predicament: they don't get along. As a man I can only state my perspective, but there's one thing I've noticed: Women are fucking terrified of men. Seriously, I see it everywhere among young women. Constant fear of interacting or even being near men, not to mention the weird corned-animal aggression that comes with it. 

How did it get this bad? Where did this come from? Can we do anything about it?


----------



## Ruin (Jan 17, 2022)

Being aware of your surroundings and exercising reasonable caution is fine and a good thing but yea I agree. I've had multiple people tell me that sometimes when they see a man on the street they hyperventilate and have borderline anxiety attacks until the guy passes.

There's something not right about all this. That's not normal behavior.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 17, 2022)

"Nothing in this world can you trust, Conan. Not men, not women, not beasts, but this...THIS you can trust."


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Jan 17, 2022)

> It seems to me that the sexes of today are in quite a predicament: they don't get along.


@Ser Prize, when you say "today" does that encompass the last 320,000 years?


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Jan 17, 2022)

Mike Stoklasa said:


> @Ser Prize, when you say "today" does that encompass the last 320,000 years?


It's gotten much, much worse since the mid 20th century which im sure has nothing to do with (((femenism)))


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Jan 17, 2022)

Return of the Freaker said:


> It's gotten much, much worse since the mid 20th century which im sure has nothing to do with (((femenism)))


It was better when I could hit the woman I wanted in the back of the head with a log and add her to my collection.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 17, 2022)

> How did it get this bad? Where did this come from?


tl;dr feminism

making young girls hate men is their primary way of recruitment, which they need to replenish (and grow) their ranks because lesbians and angry man haters tend to be exceptionally bad at reproduction themselves


----------



## Imaloser (Jan 17, 2022)

I know a couple of man hating and man fearing women, but to say it's prevalent? I haven't seen that. Most of these women are lesbians or radical sjw types.  I think every woman has a more general fear of being a victim of violent crime (which are typically committed by men, so maybe there's your answer) than a man because they are aware they can't defend themselves as efficiently, but besides that I haven't really noticed a extreme fear of men besides from certain cases.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Jan 17, 2022)

There's a strong lack of father figures. Both genders look to their father figures and mentors for guidance and we have jack shit for girls to model themselves towards.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jan 17, 2022)

Imaloser said:


> I know a couple of man hating and man fearing women, but to say it's prevalent? I haven't seen that. Most of these women are lesbians or radical sjw types.  I think every woman has a more general fear of being a victim of violent crime (which are typically committed by men, so maybe there's your answer) than a man because they are aware they can't defend themselves as efficiently, but besides that I haven't really noticed a extreme fear of men besides from certain cases.


There's a learned helplessness component to those types. There are lots of good options and practices that can be used if you are concerned about your personal safety and they just choose to exercise none of them. They seem to be content in it manifesting as generalized man-hating and irrational fear.


----------



## Foxlegendary (Jan 17, 2022)

i would do that if i was in their place, this day most who call themselves "men" are disgusting animals and abusers


----------



## Sperghetti (Jan 17, 2022)

> *young* women


I'm gonna go with the radical feminism fad of the 10's pushing the notion that predatory men were lurking everywhere waiting to drug and rape you, and that the universal female experience is being sexually harassed all day, every day, by everyone you meet. Don't think you can trust guys who are being friendly, either, because those are "nice guys" who think they're entitled to sex with you. They normalized rape and sexual harassment to the point where I think people started to feel like something was wrong if they _weren't_ regularly being stalked and catcalled. And of course, every common sense counter to this rhetoric that might make anyone feel safer or less threatened was shot down as "victim blaming".

There was also this weird gaslighting that went along with it where anyone's less-than-ideal experiences were _actually_ much worse than they thought. Sure, you _thought_ you just made a poor decision that you regretted, but that was actually rape.

The "everything is rape" types have been around for decades, but for some reason they went really mainstream in the mid 10's. The notion that everyone is out to get you, you're being victimized at every turn, and that you're not permitted to defend yourself from any of it can really fuck people up, I imagine.


----------



## FarCentrist (Jan 17, 2022)

> Women are fucking terrified of men. Seriously, I see it everywhere among young women. Constant fear of interacting or even being near men, not to mention the weird corned-animal aggression that comes with it.


Well they should be, males are superior physical to women. 

On the other hand, I see a lot of women trying to hit men and not expecting to hit back on r/pussypassdenied so obviously some women are brave or  stupid


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Jan 17, 2022)

Women Womyn don't fear men, they just don't want men to have rights.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 17, 2022)

Women are terrified of mice and spiders too. They're pretty easy to scare.

It doesn't seem to be overly crazy here, tbh. Maybe post a picture of what you look like when you go outside and we can see how much it's a them thing and how much is a you thing?


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jan 17, 2022)

I think feminism shares blame, but is only a part of the whole pie. I think the overarching issue is that societal goodwill has been completely destroyed. I don't think it's that women fear men more, but that they have no confidence that they are safe amongst their peers. They assume strangers are liable to victimize them and passerby's won't give a shit. I'm a man and I feel the same way, so I have to assume as a woman that feeling is 10x scarier.

Why this has happened is a whole nother question, I don't even have an answer. I can point to a lot of things that I think contribute, like feminism, but even then they may just be symptoms of a much more fundamental issue that has eroded our society. Whatever happened has clearly taken place in less than a century though. There's so many example of societal trust you can find back in the 50s that are unthinkable to people born in the last couple decades. Something changed and made everyone assume the worse out of each other.


----------



## MysticLord (Jan 17, 2022)

Women fear men because it is rational to do so. Why?

Because men have certain abilities that women do not.

The average man can detect a woman by scent at 300 yards. At 150 yards, he can detect if she's ovulating. Half that, he can smell her emotional state.
He can see by starlight as well as a woman can see on an overcast day at noon. By moonlight he sees as well as she does on a sunny day - better, in fact, as there's less glare.
At 10 yards, he can hear her heartbeat.
Men have organs located near their tear ducts which allow them to detect infrared radiation within about 25 meters, accurate to a meter at that range, and steadily more accurate as they close with their prey. In environments below the female body temperature and at night, they can detect women and similar warm-blooded creatures from this alone.
In a man's forehead, where the sinuses normally found above and behind the eyes of a woman are, is a strange oil filled cavity. Scientific opinions vary, but most currently believe that this is used in bodies of water as a highly directional hearing system, or perhaps a form of sonar not unlike that used by cetaceans.
Recent research indicates that men can detect micrometer (microwave) radiation, though no one knows how this is done or even possible.
A man's brain is capable of what's essentially the human equivalent of multi-threading. He can keep multiple trains of thought running at the same time, which in some cases is more effective, efficient, and faster at problem solving than a more powerful brain that is single-threaded. This matters because on the rare occasion that a woman detects him before he closes with her, he can plot many of her possible reactions several steps in advance. This is also important for a man because it lets him easily keep up the deceptions necessary to trick a woman into lowering her guard.
A man's skeleton is not at all like a woman's. Men have skeletons made of a type of iron sulfate only found elsewhere in deep sea snails. This allows their bones to be far stronger and tougher than those of a woman, while also being lighter and less dense. His skeleton is also unlike a woman in that it covers more of his vital organs, and his testicles and penis can recede into his skeletal cavity to protect against damage. His skeleton system has more attachment points for muscles, and these points allow for broader and wider attachments too.
A man has not just bigger muscles, but his muscles are made of stranger materials than those of a woman. The closest analog is spider silk - stronger than steel, and as light as a feather. A gunshot or stabbing that would instantly kill a woman would at best temporarily distract a man. Besides improving resistance to violence, his muscles can exert three times as much force on his body before they are damaged.
Ligaments and tendons in men are thicker and wider, and more oxygenated ensuring that they recover faster from injury. They are made of the same material as his muscles.
A man's joints contain reserves of stem cells, and are served by more blood vessels than those of a woman ensuring that they recover faster from injury and from injuries that would cripple a woman for life. A man has fewer, simpler, and more robust joints than a woman too, as his hydraulic system (see below) exists within his skeletal system, making his skeletal system a sort of endoskeleton/exoskeleton hybrid system.
In addition to the typical skeletal muscle system, men have a set of extra hearts and fluid vessels that act much like the biological hydraulic systems that insects and arachnids use for locomotion. This system allows men to perform feats of speed and strength that are usually done by creatures much larger than them, while being lighter and more compact. Furthermore, this fluid is highly alkaline, resulting in chemical burns on those who manage to penetrate a man with a blade at close range, and they are self-cauterizing and self-sealing due to this. The temporary loss of this system due to wounding results in a significant decrease in a man's athletic abilities, but the average man is more than capable of hunting a woman without it on muscle power alone, not to mention wits and his unique sensory organs.
A man's lungs are totally unlike a woman's. While she has the typical mammalian lungs, he has lungs that resemble those of a bird: a porous bony structure filled with blood vessels and air cavities, with a set of sacks on the side opposite the esophagus. As the muscles of the diaphragm depress and release the air sacs, air rushes into and out of the bony structure, which exchanges oxygen and carbon dioxide more efficiently than mammalian lungs. The man essentially gets two chances to exchange gasses for every breath, while a woman only gets one. His lungs also compress completely, fully expelling the air within them, which further improves their efficiency.
In addition to their primary set of lungs in their chest cavity, men have an secondary set of lungs in their sinuses. This keeps their brain alive and functioning should a woman somehow crush the internal skeletal structure that protects his neck.
A man's skin, in addition to being marbled with a type of fat that disperses forceful blows such a small arms fire and being interleaved with deposits of fibers similar to spider silk to prevent penetrating injury, has pigment molecules that are invisible to the naked eye. Current research suggests that these pigments completely block ultraviolet radiation and significantly reduce the penetration of ionizing radiation. There are several studies in progress analyzing the metabolic benefits of these pigments, which if true means that men can live for a significant time off of sunlight and ionizing radiation.


----------



## Sailor Kim Jong Moon (Jan 17, 2022)

Well, you also have the 24/7 news cycle that plays endless stories of women just minding their business and then getting stabbed to death by a jogger. There was one today where a woman was working in a furniture shop in California and randomly slaughtered. Add in the defund the police and increase in crime rates across the board.

I can’t fight off a man if he tries to mug me. I’m a really, really easy target. I act accordingly.

There’s nothing wrong to exercise caution, obviously. Stay in well lit areas, don’t go out alone at night, stay out of shit hole cities. Don’t get plastered drunk, don’t accept drinks from strangers. Be aware of people around you on public transit and try not to be caught alone with crazy homeless guys.
Women that hyperventilate when a male store clerk asks them if they need help finding something? That’s probably mental illness exacerbated by social justice.


----------



## Butcher Pete (Jan 17, 2022)

Shut up with your performative fear, bitch. We know you're only doing it for likes.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 17, 2022)

Imaloser said:


> I know a couple of man hating and man fearing women, but to say it's prevalent? I haven't seen that. Most of these women are lesbians or radical sjw types.  I think every woman has a more general fear of being a victim of violent crime (which are typically committed by men, so maybe there's your answer) than a man because they are aware they can't defend themselves as efficiently, but besides that I haven't really noticed a extreme fear of men besides from certain cases.


But I thought women were just as physically strong and capable as men...


----------



## JektheDumbass (Jan 17, 2022)

The only people that give a fuck about what women think are women, and they don't count.


----------



## SouthernBitchBob (Jan 17, 2022)

"Violent crimes are often committed by men", yeah, _against other men_. Children are the victims of physical crimes more often than women are. By the numbers, women are the safest demographic of human if you choose to break it down that way. The fear of men comes from several different places:

1) Estrogen increases sensitivity to one's own problems. Women bitch about _temperature_ more than men do. To put it unkindly, this is because estrogens make you paranoid. You're more likely to think you have problems that need addressing. You're more likely to overestimate your risks, just like testosterone causes you to underestimate them.
2) (((Feminism))) takes this fact, that women are full of a hormone that increases their likelihood of jumping at shadows, and fans the flames. There *are* shadows! Men are dangerous rape apes! They're trying to kill you!


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 17, 2022)

Feminist fear mongering and brainwashing for starters, but to be fair, the 2000s was the decade that modern society completely took the lid off of sex, everywhere you looked were sexy women, sexy men, it was all about sex, sex, sex.

And I'm sure there were plenty of guys who in this climate took things too far, plenty of girls that went to parties and had bad experiences, even if a lot of the fear is jumping at shadows, the perception was still created in the 2000s that men are nothing but horndogs that want puss, for little girls growing up in that era that was the impression they got so once they got old enough to go to college and interact with men in a big way, they got really scared.

Basically the 2000s were one big party and since the end of the decade has been one big hangover.


----------



## Sailor Kim Jong Moon (Jan 17, 2022)

Butcher Pete said:


> Shut up with your performative fear, bitch. We know you're only doing it for likes.


Idk, why don’t you go to a darkly lit ATM machine in a vacant parking lot in joggertown. Some situations are skeevy and mentally ill/drugged out hobos are everywhere it seems now. Seems like people are on edge regardless of sex -at least in big cities. Lots of factors some imagined, some real.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Jan 17, 2022)

I think this might be dependent on the area. I can't say women ever seem scared to me, they sometimes are a little socially timid but that's normal when you're dealing with people you don't know.
And as to ones that _are _scared of men, to be fair women also regularly lose fights to insects, so that isn't saying much. Poor femoids just can't do anything right.



Kermit Jizz said:


> I think feminism shares blame, but is only a part of the whole pie. I think the overarching issue is that societal goodwill has been completely destroyed. I don't think it's that women fear men more, but that they have no confidence that they are safe amongst their peers. They assume strangers are liable to victimize them and passerby's won't give a shit. I'm a man and I feel the same way, so I have to assume as a woman that feeling is 10x scarier.
> 
> Why this has happened is a whole nother question, I don't even have an answer. I can point to a lot of things that I think contribute, like feminism, but even then they may just be symptoms of a much more fundamental issue that has eroded our society. Whatever happened has clearly taken place in less than a century though. There's so many example of societal trust you can find back in the 50s that are unthinkable to people born in the last couple decades. Something changed and made everyone assume the worse out of each other.


Well coincidentally there's something that's come about in the last couple decades that has led to people's interactions often being with a bunch of strangers they never physically meet and which has enabled people to even work without ever seeing their coworker. We all happen to be dealing with it right now. But the internet is the most aggressive manifestation of a greater trend.

I've heard people suggest that the fragmentation of community started with the invention of cars, but realistically you could say that going back as long as technology existed. Hell, the invention of the written word made it so oration was less valuable which reduced person to person interaction. Human have always been at war with their own nature in a sense.

The thing is technological progress isn't linear, it's exponential. If you're interested here's an article I found from a quick google search, it's fairly good. The basic gist is that because technology uses prior technology to build itself, the rate of technological advancement in societies accelerates as it goes on.
As such the isolating effect of our constantly accelerating world is necessarily by far the worst it's ever been right now, and will continue to be by far the worst its ever been until something catastrophic happens, which honestly will probably happen in not real long as boomers in positions within necessary infrastructure retire/die off and there's nobody to replace them.


But you're right, this is a complete societal issue. Shit like feminism isn't a cause of it, it's just another symptom because as community breaks down people turn to identity politics as a form of connection/security. We're dealing with something way bigger than some trivial shit like a bunch of neurotic women sitting around online trying to reassure each other that they're strong and independent and definitely don't need those dumb brutish _men_.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 17, 2022)

Think it started in the '60s with the concept of stranger danger due to all the media coverage about serial killers and child abductors. Women taught their children to be wary of strange men, and the children grew up and taught _their _daughters to be fearful of men because of all the sexual harassment in the workplace and that colleges were literal rape campuses because of all the drunken sex that was going on ever since free love became a thing. Stranger danger was also huge in the '80s and '90s, and all the little autistic kids watching their cartoons took it to heart and even though sexual promiscuity is more prevalent than ever, _gasp_, rape hasn't gone away especially on college campuses 'cause the feminists said so.

It's a lack of awareness and responsibility.


----------



## Netizennameless (Jan 17, 2022)

Not all women live in fear of men. Some concealed carry. I always did find it interesting that women are the group most in favor of gun control considering they benefit from it the most.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Jan 17, 2022)

Well I'm fucking terrified of women, so hopefully it evens out in the long run.


----------



## Fish Fudge (Jan 17, 2022)

I don't really know what you're referring to, outside of Twitter/TikTok lunatics.

Is this a young person thing?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 17, 2022)

When you male swimmers in college doing surgery to look like women in order to beat female college swimmers, one can’t be too shocked as to why this happens.

Especially when it takes places in girls/women‘s bathrooms.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jan 17, 2022)

Sailor Kim Jong Moon said:


> There’s nothing wrong to exercise caution, obviously. Stay in well lit areas, don’t go out alone at night, stay out of shit hole cities. Don’t get plastered drunk, don’t accept drinks from strangers. Be aware of people around you on public transit and try not to be caught alone with crazy homeless guys.


That isn't a woman thing. That's a not-being-an-idiot thing.


Sailor Kim Jong Moon said:


> Idk, why don’t you go to a darkly lit ATM machine in a vacant parking lot in joggertown. Some situations are skeevy and mentally ill/drugged out hobos are everywhere it seems now. Seems like people are on edge regardless of sex -at least in big cities. Lots of factors some imagined, some real.


Oh you know this. nvm what I said earlier.


Netizennameless said:


> Not all women live in fear of men. Some concealed carry. I always did find it interesting that women are the group most in favor of gun control considering they benefit from it the most.


There's some kind of hyper-entitled brain rot that people have. The concept that they are ultimately responsible for themselves and their own safety eludes them. This is most pronounced in the spoiled rotten pretty-princess demographic.


----------



## Butcher Pete (Jan 17, 2022)

Sailor Kim Jong Moon said:


> Idk, why don’t you go to a darkly lit ATM machine in a vacant parking lot in joggertown. Some situations are skeevy and mentally ill/drugged out hobos are everywhere it seems now. Seems like people are on edge regardless of sex -at least in big cities. Lots of factors some imagined, some real.


Ok, I will amend my statement.

Stop doing stupid shit, you dumb bitch, and shut up with your performative fear. We know you're only doing it for likes.

Anyone dumb enough to go to the "darkly-lit ATM in niggertown" and other hackneyed and easily-avoidable urban danger scenarios gets what they fuckin' deserve. Neither man nor nature suffers fools for long.


----------



## Sailor Kim Jong Moon (Jan 17, 2022)

Butcher Pete said:


> Ok, I will amend my statement.
> 
> Stop doing stupid shit, you dumb bitch, and shut up with your performative fear. We know you're only doing it for likes.
> 
> Anyone dumb enough to go to the "darkly-lit ATM in niggertown" and other hackneyed and easily-avoidable urban danger scenarios gets what they fuckin' deserve. Neither man nor nature suffers fools for long.


Are you really under the impression women are just jittering in performative terror when a male happens to walk down their aisle at the grocery store…? I just don’t see it. The only time I’ve seen women in fear is when they’re cornered by a filthy hobo reeking of booze on a train. Or when a mentally ill jogger starts scream talking to the voices in his head while on the sidewalk in the middle of the day and she quickly turns down a different street to avoid the obviously mentally ill man.

Honestly, these people terrify men and women. but it’s young women who are weaker and some of these men are both sexually aggressive and unhinged which makes women even more on edge. 

Depending on where you are, these people are rare or are everywhere. Obviously don’t go for a casual stroll down skid row. But I’ve seen a schizoid jogger screeching and twitching on a high income downtown street before - making both men and women uncomfortable.  

If you see women acting skittish or terrified when you happen to be next to them in a store or something, I really don’t know what to tell you. I’ve never seen that kind of behavior and can only imagine the woman is mentally ill or you reek of booze and look like someone who just escaped prison. 

Also, what fucking likes are you talking about? Stickies are a crown for retards.


----------



## Butcher Pete (Jan 17, 2022)

Sailor Kim Jong Moon said:


> Are you really under the impression women are just jittering in performative terror when a male happens to walk down their aisle at the grocery store…?


Hey, you're the one who came up with the idiotic "dark atm in niggertown" scenario.

But judging by your profile pic, you're either a troon or a fag and aren't worth talking to. I'm no longer in the business of rescuing babies who roam the land in search of wells to fall into.


----------



## Sailor Kim Jong Moon (Jan 17, 2022)

Butcher Pete said:


> Hey, you're the one who came up with the idiotic "dark atm in niggertown" scenario.
> 
> But judging by your profile pic, you're either a troon or a fag and aren't worth talking to. I'm no longer in the business of rescuing babies who roam the land in search of wells to fall into.


I’m a North Korean transbian of color. Why did you have to out me?


----------



## Sperghetti (Jan 18, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> I think feminism shares blame, but is only a part of the whole pie. I think the overarching issue is that societal goodwill has been completely destroyed. I don't think it's that women fear men more, but that they have no confidence that they are safe amongst their peers. They assume strangers are liable to victimize them and passerby's won't give a shit. I'm a man and I feel the same way, so I have to assume as a woman that feeling is 10x scarier.
> 
> Why this has happened is a whole nother question, I don't even have an answer. I can point to a lot of things that I think contribute, like feminism, but even then they may just be symptoms of a much more fundamental issue that has eroded our society. Whatever happened has clearly taken place in less than a century though. There's so many example of societal trust you can find back in the 50s that are unthinkable to people born in the last couple decades. Something changed and made everyone assume the worse out of each other.


That is also an excellent point.

I personally think advertising-supported news media played a significant part in that, with playing up stories of kidnappings, disappearances, and other stories of atrocities committed by strangers because those things get the attention of tons of viewers and readers. I don’t know about you guys, but everyone I know who’s a big news consumer and isn’t very skeptical also tends to be _far_ more paranoid about the world in general than others who aren’t.

Reminds me of a book I read a while back written by the former editor-in-chief of a women’s magazine who talked about the formulaic nature of scare stories print media publishes: Take somebody who’s experienced a frightening-but-rare tragedy, write up an article with heavy emphasis on the emotional drama angle complete with sad photographs, and imply that the reader or their loved ones might be next.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jan 18, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> I think feminism shares blame, but is only a part of the whole pie. I think the overarching issue is that societal goodwill has been completely destroyed. I don't think it's that women fear men more, but that they have no confidence that they are safe amongst their peers. They assume strangers are liable to victimize them and passerby's won't give a shit. I'm a man and I feel the same way, so I have to assume as a woman that feeling is 10x scarier.
> 
> Why this has happened is a whole nother question, I don't even have an answer. I can point to a lot of things that I think contribute, like feminism, but even then they may just be symptoms of a much more fundamental issue that has eroded our society. Whatever happened has clearly taken place in less than a century though. There's so many example of societal trust you can find back in the 50s that are unthinkable to people born in the last couple decades. Something changed and made everyone assume the worse out of each other.


I was bored awhile ago so went through the Wikipedia serial killer list out of morbid curiosity. In several cases, neighbors heard terrified screaming often enough they should have concerned themselves with it but did nothing about it except ignore it because they figured it wasn't their business.  Generally, they only complained once the house or apartment of the neighbor started to smell literally like death, yet they never put two and two together. This was in several very different countries and points in time it happened, so not some US or even Western condition.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 19, 2022)

Nah I dont see this at all, if anything women are in "I could say anything and fuck you up for life" mode lately.


----------



## awoo (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm kinda autistic and I don't trust women and I don't talk to them frequently either so maybe it's mutual


----------



## Digi Faggot (Jan 19, 2022)

It's obvious once you look at it. They are all on their phones, talking to "feminists" and creating an echo chamber where they tell each other that they are victims and should hate men and that men are monsters that will hurt them.

They aren't afraid of men, they are afraid of the boogeyman they have created with this cult thinking.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jan 19, 2022)

I heard men have ocular death rays that activate every full moon. I avoid leaving the house during a full moon just in case.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Jan 19, 2022)

Because men are orders of magnitude stronger than women.

If youve ever been angry with a woman, and grabbed her - her wrists, her arms, her shoulders, her neck, doesn't really matter where - then you'll certainly have noticed it. How they shrink back, how they go silent, their eyes filled with a primal and instinctive fear. Even if you don't mean to hurt her. 

With men its just some good natured ribbing. A shove here or a performative contest there, it doesnt really matter. Women, on the other hand, are fragile. A man can easily hurt a woman, possibly permanently, possibly fatally. 

Women have good reason to be afraid of male strangers.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Jan 19, 2022)

Niggers


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jan 19, 2022)

Have you tried keeping good hygiene and not behaving like King Tardingo? Tends to count for a lot in not creeping people out.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jan 19, 2022)

Because women don't know Kung Fu.

I know Kung Fu.


----------



## PaleTay (Jan 19, 2022)

I know some have begun carrying mace while walking to their cars at night. Sometimes the homeless spray mace into crowds, and I don't see how it's supposed to stop anyone, I've never seen anyone really bothered by what they sell in stores.


DJ Grelle said:


> Because men are orders of magnitude stronger than women.
> 
> If youve ever been angry with a woman, and grabbed her - her wrists, her arms, her shoulders, her neck, doesn't really matter where - then you'll certainly have noticed it. How they shrink back, how they go silent, their eyes filled with a primal and instinctive fear. Even if you don't mean to hurt her.
> 
> ...


It's surprised me how weak women are, we did a co-ed self-defense course and their pins didn't even feel like children, they felt like nothing.


----------



## BelUwUga (Jan 19, 2022)

PaleTay said:


> I know some have begun carrying mace while walking to their cars at night. Sometimes the homeless spray mace into crowds, and I don't see how it's supposed to stop anyone, I've never seen anyone really bothered by what they sell in stores.
> 
> It's surprised me how weak women are, we did a co-ed self-defense course and their pins didn't even feel like children, they felt like nothing.


Mace is a great way to enrage your opponent or accidentally blind yourself. They can also testify against you in court later on your assault charges. Competency with a concealed carry (including assessing situations and removing yourself from risky ones) is a great way to walk around without being in fear. It's also a good social conditioner. If you can't know if someone has a pistol to shoot your ass, you're going to be less likely to fuck around with others. The opportunity cost of a follow-up shot is _low_ and a dead motherfucker isn't going to be able to testify. As long as you're not paranoid and you shut the fuck up, you're unlikely to be convicted of anything for defending yourself. The Pink Pistol fags get it, a lot of based women get it, and really everyone should.


----------



## Over Granfalloons (Jan 19, 2022)

Men are stronger than women and men are usually the perpetrators of urban violence. Though you could argue that the threat of urban violence might be artificially intensified by the media it's still an observable reality in several parts of the world especially in metropolitan cities. 

There's also the issue of the unique threat of sexual violence of which women are usually the victims. 

I don't discard the theory that much of today's female distrust of males is a consequence of ideological conditioning by feminist theories of male aggression (the likes of "rape culture" and "toxic masculinity") but one doesn't need to go that far down on historical sources to find plenty of examples of women's fear of men either.

Could that be explained by the dissolution of community ties brought by modernity? Maybe. I often find that women are more at ease in local communities where a threat of violence wouldn't be so easily dismissed by onlookers.

To be frank, I blame modernity. 

There has been a political and ideological intention of dissolving traditional notions of gender and gender dynamics for the benefit of both the market and an intellectual elite. You see this with the mockery of chivalry, traditional masculinity (in which manhood had a collaborative element to womanhood —men as protectors of sorts and so on) and propaganda generating anxiety between the sexes.

For all the talk about equality between sexes, all that our modern world has done was bring antagonizing feelings between the sexes —poisoning the well as it were and worsening relationships between men and women. 

The way that both men and women are portrayed in media and socially conditioned to behave just helps dehumanize both sexes to each other —women as self-centered antagonists who use men as they see fit (thus the resurgence of PUA communities) and men as animalistic aggressors out to batter and rob women of freedom.

To me, the solution lies on a rediscovery of gender —masculinity and femininity rather than the absurd relativism of "gender theory". Men and women are two sides of the same coin, complementary in all regards.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Jan 19, 2022)

We might as well give them a reason to be scared.

Make rape great again.


----------



## Spiny Rumples (Jan 19, 2022)

It could have something to do with "untrained" strength, too. I know two different women who somehow sprained their wrists when trying to do a push up. Imagine someone like that in a fight. 
Back when I was in high school (male), I couldn't do a single push up, I could still take a hit no biggie, and me and friends would casually slug each other. Easy to handle a punch when you've had your share of free samples.

My guess is that fewer untrained women are combat-ready than men, either because they don't have fun scuffling the way that men do, or they just have more fragile bodies. Of course, I think women who do combat sports or just train regularly can definitely become sturdier, and maybe not as many people would feel like easy prey.


----------



## Zyklon Ben's Poison Pen (Jan 19, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> tl;dr feminism
> 
> making young girls hate men is their primary way of recruitment, which they need to replenish (and grow) their ranks because lesbians and angry man haters tend to be exceptionally bad at reproduction themselves


Its also very profitable.


----------



## Second Sun (Jan 19, 2022)

Endless hordes of third worlders get ferried into every western country, violence surges, and the scum in charge blame men. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Mr Snek (Jan 20, 2022)

I say it's a good thing women are learning to fear men again. And I'm happy to push for it by supporting the "women are totally as strong as men and shouldn't have any ways of defending themselves" messaging.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 20, 2022)

SouthernBitchBob said:


> Women bitch about _temperature_ more than men do. To put it unkindly, this is because estrogens make you paranoid.


This is true, but women also have more fat and less muscle than men and muscles help regulate body temperature, so women are also more externally vulnerable to both cold and warmth.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jan 20, 2022)

My thoughts as someone with a vagina: it depends on how anxiety prone you are, who you are raised by, and how much time you spend on the internet.


Anxiety prone: behaviorally and the condition.  If you're more high strung, you panic more just like men.  As others have said, the 24 hour news cycle is great at making people paranoid, as is online culture and repeating statistics.
Raising: if your dad and or mom was overprotective of you, if your mom was a victim of assault from men, if you were abused, if your mom just fucking hated men or your dad fucking hated women, etc..  These can sadly be more common than you think.  Strangely, *feminism is not the only one afraid of men: *ask conservative latin american families.
Internet: if you are terminally online you will absorb more tumblr and twitter and reddit post and end up afraid of anything.  If you spend too much time browsing chans or hating people like that on reddit, you'll hate men.
Lastly, crime statistics show that men commit more crimes than women, and much more sexual assault related crimes (and I say this as someone who wants more women jailed for the same).  That's pretty standard.

I know more chicks who like hanging with men than fear them, but that's due to my mixed friend group.  Even then, when you see a female online violently hate men or horrifically fear them they'll stick out more because they're so goddamn loud and negative, so it is less than you think.

Is this about your sister again OP?  Is she saying dumb shit again?


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jan 20, 2022)

females fear rape. only man can rape.


----------



## Nigger Respecter (Jan 20, 2022)

Women are stupid


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Jan 20, 2022)

What kind of fear are we talking about here? 

If you mean the Tumblr and Twatter kind, I haven't seen this behavior offline. This appears to mostly be an online thing, which makes sense, because it's likely from women who are shut-ins, so their isolation + doom scrolling has made their fears blown out of proportion.

If you mean the general fear/distrust of men that every woman carries, I mean... that's never going to change. It's innate. Regardless of race, religion, culture, country, etc., all women learn from a young age that we are the weaker sex, and some men are very dangerous. 

Men cannot appreciate or understand how much precautions women take around men they don't know. And this comes naturally and effortlessly. It's not like the average women thinks "I'm going to Walmart today... I'm so scared of men tho, hope I don't run into any creeps!" We go about our day, then when we see a man, we quickly make a judgement call to decide if this man is bad or good, then react accordingly. This process is automatic and takes a few seconds. It's the same way a guy will look at a woman and decide if they find her hot or not, you don't even think about it or notice yourself doing it.

If anything, I think women these days have been brainwashed into ignoring their instincts when it comes to fearing dangerous men. So many times you'll hear a story of a woman who was beaten, raped, or killed, then later find out that they had a bad feeling about the man, but they didn't leave or call for help because they didn't want to appear rude/transphobic/racist/etc.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jan 20, 2022)

Mr Snek said:


> I say it's a good thing women are learning to fear men again. And I'm happy to push for it by supporting the "women are totally as strong as men and shouldn't have any ways of defending themselves" messaging.


That's the problem: they aren't. They'll cower in fear at crossing the street near a man yet still boast about "RAH RAH GRRRL POWER"


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Jan 20, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> females fear rape. only man can rape.


unironically what feminists and the Left in general believe.

+ a good chunk of conservatives, really


----------



## Ser Prize (Jan 20, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> My thoughts as someone with a vagina: it depends on how anxiety prone you are, who you are raised by, and how much time you spend on the internet.
> 
> 
> Anxiety prone: behaviorally and the condition.  If you're more high strung, you panic more just like men.  As others have said, the 24 hour news cycle is great at making people paranoid, as is online culture and repeating statistics.
> ...


Not my sister specifically, but she is one of them. I've known quite a few girls who freak out and hyper ventilate when they have to cross the street or something. A lot of them are shut-ins but it's crazy to see, and it makes me wonder if they wouldn't feel safer with an old-style chaperone or something.

I knew this one girl in Houston who, despite almost always packing, was absolutely terrified of some rando just up and raping her. I told her that's very improbable and advised her to get help, but...

I think part of it is women being more prone to anxiety and hysterics by nature.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 20, 2022)

So when are young women getting public chaperones again? Because those are usually the slightly older, saucy, bitchy women I like talking to.


----------



## SouthernBitchBob (Jan 20, 2022)

I think another major component in this is the fundamental differences between male and female sexuality, and the fact that Western society teaches the baldfaced "lol everyone is exactly the same" bullshit completely erases those differences. I've had really illuminating conversations with lesbians who were rocked by frank descriptions of how male sexual attraction works, gay or straight. Male sexuality has a powerful visual component that just _isn't there_ in female sexuality. Yeah a woman can appreciate a hot guy. That goes without question. But you ever wonder why women don't seem to really *get* why men get porn addicted so easily, or get weirded out when guys drool over how hot they are? Why the wolf whistles seem so foreign and alien to most women? Male sexuality is wired through the visual parts of our brains in a much more powerful way than it is with women. And that's just one of several subtle but huge differences.

I wouldn't suggest that a guy being a dick to a stranger is a good idea, but the total lack of understanding this difference is key to all of the bewildered complaining you hear from feminist groups about men commenting on their appearance.


----------

